# 10 month old female caught in the act!!



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

Ok Cujo is noodling one of the reds I raised from 1/2" she is 10 months old.I had to remove the usual egg layer to a 10g hospital tank, because she was EXTREEMLY jealous and aiming to get killed.She got beat up pretty good by Cujo and the new breeding female.This is beginning to be 1 big soap opera.I highly doubt she would have made it through the night in with the pack.I suspected her of being female about 1 or 2 months ago (judging by her abdomen).
Well I thought I would post the fact that females can be sexually mature at 10 months and males at 8.I could be a little quick on this though there are no eggs yet.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

interesting, hopfully there are no fatalites(sp)

good luck


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Sounds like you have a great soap opera on your hands. Good luck on your next batch of eggs.


----------

